# F56 2015 help plssssssssss



## ahmedsesco (May 11, 2009)

ok hi every one i have 2 big problems on my car and need help 
1- turbo have this 2 errors on ISTA when i work with them with ista/d at the end it give me mechanical error change turbo and i did change it and have same errors same problem here is the errors 
123401 Electric wastegate adaprion cold start not learned 
123422 electric wastegate adaption start position closed not deteced

2- this bigger problem is starting the car the car wont start except when i pull out the crank shift sensor cable if the cable is bulged in no electracty goos to the sparks and car wont start i have changed the crank shift sensor and same problem and also i have changed the inner weal that the crankshaft sensor work on and same problem cant start the car exapt when i unplug the cable of the crankshaft sensor and the error i get on ISTA 
crankshaft not synchronize 

plsssssssss help me if u can


----------

